# PLEASE HELP!! Graphtec CE5000-60



## ImpressionzPrint (Sep 11, 2008)

I just bought the Graphtec CE5000 and am having trouble getting flexisign 8.5v1 Pro to communicate with it. The plotter came with ROBO Master Pro and will cut fine using that software. However, when I put anything in Flexi and try to plot the machine will just cut very small text, numbers, and symbols. ie-(iDjnS-DZZ~900032...) I set up the flexi controlller to my specific plotter but it still will not communicate.

Does anyone have any idea why this is happening? I feel like i just got that new remote controlled car for Christmas but Santa forgot the batteries. Please help!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

It may be in the step set up for your plotter. I had a similar problem when I first got mine and that was what it was. It could bet on the plotter itself on in the flexi setup. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

You must change the Command on the cutter from GP-GL to HP-GL when using Flexi.

GP-GL Command is used when using Cutting Master 2, and the HP-GL needs to be set when using other 3rd party cutting programs.

Here is how to do it:

Set the command interpreter to HP-GL on the cutter, PAUSE >> press NEXT until you see COMMAND >> ENTER >> down ARROW to switch to HP-GL >> ENTER, when in ready mode, send a job out of Flexi again.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Even though Ken wasn't able to help me in time, he knows more than most so if you haven't gotten it fixed yet, he's the one to ask


----------



## wolfe (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank that's great bit of info.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The OP would have not been able to cut at all if his cutter was set to HP-GL. He claims he was able to cut fine except using Flexisign.

When I have my Graphtec cutter set to HP-GL it would not cut at all.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

the graphtec will cut in hp gl mode if you software uses hp gl mode


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

According to GraphTec, when using Cutting Master II, the command needs to be set to GP-GL

When using 3rd party cutting programs, such as Flexi, the command needs to be set to HP-GL


----------



## ImpressionzPrint (Sep 11, 2008)

I just tried to switch the settings from GP-GL to HP-GL and it still did not work. I have given up on that for now and have been importing DFX files from corel just for the time being. Now, I am having the most trouble ever trying to cut thermoflex for heat transfers. I can not get a consistent cut. I set the pressure down and only cut 90% of the image making weeding on small text impossible. Then if I add more force the corners and getting torn up. Is my blade dull? What are the standard settings for cutting thermoflex for heat transfers. I have been trying to troubleshoot the problem and have had no luck. I bought this plotter used and would just like to get it set up correctly without calling the tech guy to come out for about 130/hour. Where is a good place to start??!?!?!!?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ImpressionzPrint said:


> I just tried to switch the settings from GP-GL to HP-GL and it still did not work. I have given up on that for now and have been importing DFX files from corel just for the time being. Now, I am having the most trouble ever trying to cut thermoflex for heat transfers. I can not get a consistent cut. I set the pressure down and only cut 90% of the image making weeding on small text impossible. Then if I add more force the corners and getting torn up. Is my blade dull? What are the standard settings for cutting thermoflex for heat transfers. I have been trying to troubleshoot the problem and have had no luck. I bought this plotter used and would just like to get it set up correctly without calling the tech guy to come out for about 130/hour. Where is a good place to start??!?!?!!?


Try adjusting the knife depth a little at a time until you get a good cut.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Step size has to be set to 1016. on the cutter and in the software.


----------

